# I know there are many other threads (But I need to be calm haha)



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

My puppy's ears went up around at 3 months and a week but in a funny way (forming like a triangle or a ribbon). Right now he is teething and one ear looks erect but the other is clearly week and still going to the center of his head. He is four months now. 



Should I worry? could it be damaged? Should I give him something?


Some people in other threads suggest bully sticks... are they safe for puppies? will they help?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Relax, your pup is absolutely normal, the ears will stand when they're ready!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That ear is ready to come up! Cute pup!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Bully sticks are safe for puppies, but you have to be careful how much they have. It gives some dogs diarrhea, so if your dog has a sensitive stomach, I would watch it carefully, though I would always watch carefully. Take it away when it gets small enough to swallow. Neither of my dogs (one was a puppy) had any issues with them.

And yes, his ears will come up just fine.


----------



## 237harley (May 20, 2018)

I have heard of people putting a breathe right strip inside the ear to hold it up. Not sure if that’s a normal thing or not. We have not done it with our puppy but her ears are close to the same as yours and she is about 13 1/2 weeks.


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Relax, your pup is absolutely normal, the ears will stand when they're ready!



Thanks we were a little worried, cause his brother has them really erect since he was really young.


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> That ear is ready to come up! Cute pup!



Thanks we were worried cause he got some weird 'three day Parvo' like two weeks ago (still not sure it was parvo, i have another thread about that). Anyway, it is good to know it is still normal to have his ear like that. He is teething and right now is a really energic puppy.


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> Bully sticks are safe for puppies, but you have to be careful how much they have. It gives some dogs diarrhea, so if your dog has a sensitive stomach, I would watch it carefully, though I would always watch carefully. Take it away when it gets small enough to swallow. Neither of my dogs (one was a puppy) had any issues with them.
> 
> And yes, his ears will come up just fine.



I will go get some later today. Anything specific I should look for? He does have a sensitive stomach, should I look for chicken flavor or something like that?


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

237harley said:


> I have heard of people putting a breathe right strip inside the ear to hold it up. Not sure if that’s a normal thing or not. We have not done it with our puppy but her ears are close to the same as yours and she is about 13 1/2 weeks.



I am afraid of doing this the wrong way and actually damage his ear...


----------



## I'm not a shark? (Apr 14, 2017)

CAROLINM said:


> I will go get some later today. Anything specific I should look for? He does have a sensitive stomach, should I look for chicken flavor or something like that?



I (and my dog) have always liked the all natural "best bully sticks" if you can find them. There are some bully sticks that I have seen in pet stores that look like bully stick particles pressed together, I would avoid those and stick to the ones that are one solid piece. My dog went nuts for them when he was a pup and they would keep him busy for quite a while. Now that he is older I don't give them to him any more because they are gone in a matter of seconds haha.


----------



## Lucky_bugg1122 (Apr 20, 2018)

My puppy is about the same age, i think she turns 4 months next week, and hers are almost exactly the same. I was worries too as her brother and both her sisters that I know of all had their ears up super early, and hers were floppy. She saw my vet this week and my vet said that they will definitely be up, so I don't think you have anything to worry about it. Super cute puppy, attached a pic so you can see my girls floppy ear 

** sorry for the sideways picture, it wasn't that way on my computer


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Lucky_bugg1122 said:


> My puppy is about the same age, i think she turns 4 months next week, and hers are almost exactly the same. I was worries too as her brother and both her sisters that I know of all had their ears up super early, and hers were floppy. She saw my vet this week and my vet said that they will definitely be up, so I don't think you have anything to worry about it. Super cute puppy, attached a pic so you can see my girls floppy ear
> 
> ** sorry for the sideways picture, it wasn't that way on my computer



Really lovely pup.... 



It is good to know we have normal dogs haha.... His sibling got his ears up really young, and so did his father. I was worried about this one, because he got a weird parvo for three days (indeed a short parvo, but I was wondering if it may have some other effects, assuming it was actually parvo).



Hopefully in some weeks we'll be sharing some other pictures with straigh up ears haha. Thanks for sharing.


----------

